# Yiddish: Back of Another Photograph



## PocketWatch

I was unaware that there are some Yiddish speakers on this forum. I speak some but cannot read the script. Can someone translate this sentence:

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/GittelText.jpg?t=1202858262

Thank you very much, it is appreciated.


----------



## cfu507

If you want the rules for reading you can find them here.

פון = from - *פֿון fun*
שוואגער = brother-in-law - *שוואָגער shvoger *

It is hard to recognize the letters.
Perhaps באוער is a name, the name of the brother-in-law.

Can you attach the picture?


----------



## cfu507

OK, from Yiddish to Hebrew it would probably be:
למזכרת מהחדש, גיס מויש באוער

As a keepsake from the new, brother-in-law Moyshe Bauer. Does it make sense? I don't know what you have in this picture.

Maybe it is a letter from a brother-in-law to his family and the "new" is a baby? Maybe the brother-in-law is the new guy in the family (there was a wedding)...

צין = to/for
What looks like אנדענקינג is probably אגדנקינג (agedenking) which means: souvenir, reminder. Something to make you remember the person in the picture.
What looks like נאוד is probably ניעס and a comma. נאיעס(nayes) is new.
What looks like וויש is probably מויש the name Moyshe (Moshe)


----------



## David

*The top line looks to me like Tsum ondenkung fun Nahum, a common first name. The second line seems to say Shvoger Moish Bayer.*  Andenken is the German verb _to remember_; _ondenkung _would be the Yiddish noun form; _tsum ondekung fon_ means "in memory of." The  M at the beginning of Moish is indistinct because the two vertical strokes are squooshed together, which happens when you are writing with a cheap scratchy nib; when you write from right to left with the right hand, your hand is behind the pen, and you have to "push" it forward, just as "lefties" have to do when writing from left to right, and that makes some letters just squoosh together when the nib (these are pre-Bic days) digs into the paper or hits a little irregularity in the paper, so the mem (M) came out looking like a double-Vov (V). I don´t see anything about _nay(e)(s)._

But does that make sense in family history: "Tsum ondenkung fun Nahum, Shvoger Moish Bayer," *In (or to the) memory of Nahum, Brother-in-law Moish Bayer*? If the subject of the photo is a man who had passed away, and his brother in law was now giving somebody a photo of the deceased taken previously, that would make sense.


----------



## PocketWatch

This picture is of a woman and her husband. They both died and the picture was given to her brother. That would make sense. Thank you.


----------

